# Forte T1 Tri saddle



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking for female pressure relief. Already have a saddle with a cutout, which is mostly comfy,but I have problems when in the drops. Has anyone reverted to a tri saddle for long, low rides? I am thinking of trying the Forte. Has anyone tried it?


----------

